# Building a deck on solid rock



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Check with your Building Inspector, see what they require

Attached to the house or stand alone?

Location? Frost area?


----------



## time2scream (Mar 5, 2009)

Stand alone , approx 300' from house. Tennessee


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Stand alone is better since you do not have to worry about frost
Of course if the rock is like that it probably won't move
I'd be inclined to drill & use simpson connector
If the connector is lined up right, cut the bottom of the post to match the slope

I'm not sure of the appropriate method for bolting into the rock

For the boat I think I'd tend to drill some other holes & put some separate anchors in


----------

